# Layout blind on a budget



## Pdodson10 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am youngster new to goose hunting and I need some advice. I already have a cabelas mobile 1 layout blind but i need a extra for family hunting with me. Any advice is appricated.

Thanks
Paytyn


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Avery powerhunter


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

snowkiller said:


> Avery powerhunter


X2


----------



## Pdodson10 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks guys! Now is the powerhunter confortable?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its not


----------



## Pdodson10 (Apr 8, 2014)

So you would not reccomend it Blhunter3?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

No, its uncomfortable and the stubble doesn't stay on worth a crap. You can't anything out of the dome.


----------



## Pdodson10 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well thanks I will stay away from it. But the mobile 1 that I have now is confortable but the stubble straps seem to be loose. What would you reccomend on a budget


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Watch for sales on rogers, cabelas, or where ever you buy stuff from.


----------



## Pdodson10 (Apr 8, 2014)

ok thanks I really appricate it. Like I said I am young so all and any advice is needed.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

blhunter3 said:


> Its not


It depends I'm a young hunter and I have hunted in one and it was not that bad for me or for the price.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

blhunter3 said:


> Its not


It depends I'm a young hunter and I have hunted in one and it was not that bad for me or for the price.


----------



## Pdodson10 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey thanks for the comment SD man!


----------



## Pdodson10 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've seen the rogers lp. Does anyone have an opinion on that blind?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

watch cabelas, They have sales on many blinds in the off season. I picked up a Banded blind for over half off.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Comfortable blinds allow you to fall asleep and miss the action..................................

FWIW there is nothing the says you HAVE to use the dome on a power hunter.... Take it off....... wear a camo mask and hat and you are set to go.............


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

DON'T GET A POWER HUNTER!!!! In wind the hatch that goes over your head is a huge pain and you should just get a can sleeping bag instead of it. but this is only my opinion.


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

The Rogers LP is an excellent all around blind.


----------

